# Thick cream - how to thin?



## Turando (Oct 4, 2007)

Hiya

I have cream that is usually liquid that you need to whip but it is a bit too thick since being in the fridge for a while. Anyways I was wondering if there is a method for just thinning it out a bit. I need to whip the cream anyways but it is pretty thick so I'm not sure how well though. Would adding a bit of milk be ok? 

Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2007)

Just shake the container. Things might have settled. Check the expiration date too. Don't thin with milk as it will throw off the cream for whipping. Just my $.02


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 4, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> Just shake the container. Things might have settled. Check the expiration date too. Don't thin with milk as it will throw off the cream for whipping. Just my $.02


 
*TATTRAT is right. Don't thin whipping cream. The butterfat has settled and thickened which is natural for butterfat.  It will whip up well even if it's thick.  Just shake the container then pour out.*


----------



## Turando (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. I am going to try to whip it normally and hopefully it will whip normal.


----------

